# Chargriller TOO hot - can't leep under 250 - any ideas....



## auheld11 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have tried air vent open and closed on the firebox, I have the smoke stack completely open.

I have a charcoal basket 3/4 full that I dumped 3/4 full chimney of hot coals to start.

Also have charcoal bottom turned upside down to act as baffle & I also have a smoke stack extension to the grate.

should air vent on firebox be opened or closed or partially open to lower the temp?

Thanks, auheld11


----------



## moltenone (Oct 25, 2007)

open your stack all the way,and your fire box vent about 1/3rd of the way.

Mark


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 25, 2007)

Closing the vent will quinch the heat a bit.  Try turning your rack back over and adding either water, apple juice, or sand into it.  Choke down the chimney vent as well as the right side vent.  That should help as it deprives the charcoal from oxygen.


----------



## meowey (Oct 25, 2007)

What are you using to measure the temp.  The stock thermos are notorious for being inaccurate.

Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 26, 2007)

Check your thermo first, probably off.........leave exhaust wide open and dampen down the firebox vent, that should bring down your temp's.
next time try a basket of charcoal with maybe 1/2 a chimney or less of lit coal's, it'll keep your heat a little more even and easier to control!!


----------



## auheld11 (Oct 26, 2007)

Dual maverick probes.  Should be accurate.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 26, 2007)

Ice in the water pan will give you a temporary fix, but I would pay attention to the outside temperature ad as to how many coals you have going; with that I would adjust from there. 

Keeping the chimney wide open to me is a must (all the time), adjusting the dampner will adjust the heat slightly. I feel it is more in how much heat source you put in the firebox.


----------



## auheld11 (Oct 26, 2007)

Using red oak charcoal, I think it is just TOO much charcoal.

I just put out 1/3 of the basket with water.  Had no other choice, it was getting up to 280.  Looks like it is coming down to 240 so far.

We will see.  I may try a different brand of hardwood charcoal as well next time.

Thanks all.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Royal Oak lump.  I've yet to experience 280 at grate level.  I use 1/2 chimney unburned on the grate to start, and then a full chimney lit on top of that.  I've been successful in keeping my temps within tolerance for quite awhile after that, and only add charcoal a bit after that, depending on what I'm cooking.  

It seems to be the consensus to leave the chimney wide open.  I'll surely try that next time.


----------



## auheld11 (Oct 26, 2007)

I used half a bag of royal oak unlit, then added 3/4 chimney full of lit to it to start.  It all got going and it was jut too much.

Now down to 200 and trying to get it back up.

I guess it is just going to take a few times to get the perfect set up going.

Thanks again.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 26, 2007)

You're quite welcome.  1/2 of a bag is too much, as you have discovered.  You'll get it figured out in no time.  Please keep joining in and letting us know how your smokes go.  We surely love to hear from our friends and how their smokes are going.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd like to see a pic of your charcoal basket, if you use it properly you should be able to get a 2-3 hr burn with just minor adjustment's.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 26, 2007)

Where are you mounting your thermo?  Left, middle, right?  Above or below the grate?  Really, I'm just more curious than anything.

If you find that it is the kind of charcoal that you're using that's keeping things hot, keep some around.  It'll come in handy for poultry.


----------



## auheld11 (Oct 26, 2007)

No picture, but this link shows what I did.  No bolts, but wired tight.

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/vi...harcoal+basket

I have read posts from people that said they could get 6 hours from their one big basket of charcoal.  That is what I tried to do, but it was too much and therefore too hot.  I had to spend the past couple hours pouring water on the coals to put them out.  I was able to keep it around 220-240 doing that, but too much work.  Still a work in progress.

Butts in the oven over night to finish.


----------



## auheld11 (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't use the thermometer mounted on the chargriller.  I used the maverick probes stuck through wine corks, one probe on each side of the two butts.  One on the firebox side and the other on the opposite side.  I don't put them into the meat until I know I need to start checking it which is obviously several hours after I start the butts.

These probes are right close to the meat and give a very accurate temp at the meat location.

Once I get my digital fixed, I will start posting pics.

Thanks auheld11


----------

